# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Please help me! I am not gonna bald in too young age

## itsmaira

I was taking too much due to some personal issue and due to this i was not taking proper diet and due to stress and insufficient diet my hair line is receding. I start losing my hair and I was very worried. I couldn't handle too much stress at a time. I was like a little baby crying. Then i visited doctor, he recommended me to take a hair treatment or a medicine treatment. I have a phobia of medicines but i was very afraid of hair treatment that may be it had a side effect so that left of my hair may not be lost. But doctor told me its results and the process of treatment. He also told me that not to take stress anymore as i already suffered from it. What should i do? Is it ok to take some hair treatment?

----------

